# Verified Business Account



## eduard85

Hi,

I need to translate the sentence *Verified Business account *into Czech in order to distinguish between regular users and Business users of an app.

I am not sure if my translation is right (I want to keep the word Business in English):

*Ověřený obchodní účet*

This text will be displayed under the username.

Could you please help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, eduard85, your translation sounds ok to me.


----------



## eduard85

Sorry, there was a mistake. My translation is the following:

*Ověřený Business účet
*
As I mentioned, I want to keep the word Business in English.


----------



## Onyx18

ok, Business účet is probably fine too, but obchodní účet sounds better to me


----------



## ilocas2

ověřený obchodní účet - only 4 Google results
ověřený business účet - only 3 Google results


----------

